# [MEX] Mexico | road infrastructure • Autopistas y Carreteras



## Alejandro_MEX

*These are some pictures of the recently opened Second Level on Periferico Freeway in Mexico City. The government made this in order to calm down the traffic in the Federal District. This construction can resist a 8.5 earthquake in the Richter scale, according to the engineers.*


----------



## jeicow

That's a pretty cool highway. Hold long did it take to build and how long is it? Impressive.


----------



## elsanto

Around three years of construction and it is about 11 km long. Remember that Mexico City is a seismic zone so there is a great engineering work over there.


----------



## vivayo

actually is 14 km long..

it was a very controversial highway,,, because many argued that instead more subway lines must be built, but before this second level, average speed in peak hours was less than 10 km/hr IN A HIGHWAY!!!!!


----------



## elsanto




----------



## diego-may

Yeah,is very long but maybe an autopist under earth just as boston freeway would be better.


----------



## Zaki

diego-may said:


> Yeah,is very long but maybe an autopist under earth just as boston freeway would be better.


ya and it would also be a lot more expensive and time consuming.


----------



## empersouf

Whoow, that's impressive, they probably needed it. They should build more metro lines too btw.


----------



## godblessbotox

...this makes me want los angeles to expand the idea of multi story highways past the 11o


----------



## Frungy

They desperately needed more capacity in the western portion of the Periferico (where it actually runs near downtown). Subway service is pretty extensive, what they need is a commuter rail. The Periferico congestion was so bad that traffic jams leaked off the highway into the local roads. Air pollution was a huge problem since the city's surrounded on 3 sides by mountains, and most of the factories are located in the open north side.

I was part of a study that studied the effects of the atmospheric pollution and ways to mitigate it... it'd be interesting to see if adding more capacity will reduce pollution by making traffic move, or increase it by encouraging more auto usage.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

*More pictures:*


----------



## ROYU

This highway is really good. And there are plans to make a rail from the downtown to the north industrial zone of Mexico City.


----------



## Me_Simon

That is one HUGE flag! :O


----------



## jamesinclair

My pictures:


----------



## ROYU

I live in Mexico City, and yesterday I went to the second floor and is increidible the view from there is unique. Imagine before the second floor was built, you will make like 2 hours in a 70 kilometers trip and now you do like 25 minutes.


----------



## nofriends

Me_Simon said:


> That is one HUGE flag! :O


Yeah, Mexicans love their flag. There are a couple like that in Mexico City.


----------



## Very Controversial

Impressive! . So how is the traffic now?


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

Very Controversial said:


> Impressive! . So how is the traffic now?


*It's quite better, you can make 7 minutes in a 10 km section instead of 45 minutes when the second-floor wasn't completed. But actually some times in rush hours or very important days, the two levels become absolutley clogged, and you can't drive faster than 10 km/h (6 mi/h) in the second floor freeway, in the first floor freeway neither in the lateral lines with traffic lights (18 lines completley paralized).*


----------



## ROYU

For me this second floor is good but Mexico City needs more transportation networks like subways, railroads, or anything else.


----------



## -Corey-

wow very impressive.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

NcSc74 said:


> I kinda understand the thinking behind adding the 2nd level. However I would have hoped the engineers and the transit authority there would have added a busway or hov lanes on the 2nd level. I didn't read if this was included or not. A dedicated busway can cut down on commute times in the same effect commuter rail can. Just as long there is good service at the other transit stations. I like it though it looks well planned.


*No, but it's better. The second level is for high-speed transit and very long rides. The buses transit through the lateral lanes of the periferico, that go exactly to the right of the central lanes, separated to them. They have trafficlights, because the buses cannot drive in the freeway system of Mexico city's urban areas.

By the way, according to the engineers, the structure can suport an earthquake of 8.5 in the Richter scale (like Torre Mayor), and the standards of construction were even higher than U.S. or Japan, because the earthquakes in Mexico City are very strong when they occur, also the ground of the city often suffers liquefaction during a seism, known as the "Mexico City effect".

This is the distribution that predomiates through the freeway. In some cases there are tunnels in central lanes, or 9 lines in the second level. But the classic distribution of lanes in the freeway is like this. Central lanes and second level make the freeway and the lateral lanes have traffic lights.*

​


----------



## jamesinclair

NcSc74 said:


> I kinda understand the thinking behind adding the 2nd level. However I would have hoped the engineers and the transit authority there would have added a busway or hov lanes on the 2nd level. I didn't read if this was included or not. A dedicated busway can cut down on commute times in the same effect commuter rail can. Just as long there is good service at the other transit stations. I like it though it looks well planned.


Mexico city has one of the best subway systems in the americas.

9 car trains running at 90 second intervals, with tickets that cost US$0.20

I dont think HOV lanes exist in Mexico. 

There is a BRT system running in another part of the city.


----------



## gronier

Building more highways is not the solution for the traffic problems of a city.


----------



## nothingman

*[MEX] Mexican Highways*

Can anyone post pics of Mexican highways? I'm particularly interested in seeing highways near the U.S. border (weird request, I know).


----------



## ROYU

I have only one hope you like it.
This is not near the border is a highway at Mexico City.


----------



## ROYU

Here are some more.
This one is near Cuernavaca, Mexico.










This one is at Saltillo Coahuila. Near U.S









This one goes to Acapulco.









This one is between Mexico City and Toluca.









This one at Interlomas.









This one at Chiapas.









This one near Tijuana.


----------



## Ginza

looks nice


----------



## Yörch1

From northern Mexico I only could get these:

The right lane of the Tijuana-Mexicali freeway.









Nuevo Laredo-Monterrey freeway.









Monterrey-Mexico City freeway.









Maybe a norther Mexican can give us some more...


----------



## Dominican2dacore

Yoryi said:


> From northern Mexico I only could get these:
> 
> 
> 
> Monterrey-Mexico City freeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a norther Mexican can give us some more...


Is it divided like that the entire way? If so its real nice and quite surprising to be honest. Thats a long distance. Is it free or is it a toll road?


----------



## Yörch1

Dominican2dacore said:


> Is it divided like that the entire way? If so its real nice and quite surprising to be honest. Thats a long distance. Is it free or is it a toll road?


Every main freeway in Mexico has such kind of divisions the whole long...

















[/QUOTE]

Most of them are toll roads. And most of people uses toll roads since they are more extended and with a higher quality.

A free road looks like this...


----------



## oliver999

cool high way!!!


----------



## gabrielbabb

do you know something i love to travel in mexico by highway it's very interesting and there are beautiful scenes


----------



## gabrielbabb

i love the view too and this is a very impressive construction


----------



## _UberGerard_

hello, i took these ones:
near Mexico city, between popocatepetl and iztaccihuatl volcanos:


----------



## _UberGerard_

south of Mexico city (Insurgentes avenue):
















near Cuernavaca, near mexico city


----------



## _UberGerard_

not exactly a highway, but its still a road


----------



## _UberGerard_

it is big but more affordable than tunnels


----------



## ROYU

mr.x said:


> this is a monstrosity......looks horrendous.


Believe me,you will not have such opinion if you will have to commute in there. You can be there for a several time stuck in traffic.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

*[MEX] Mexican Highways / Autopista*

First of all a map of mexican highways (it is pretty old and out dated. There are missing some highways.)










Mexico has until 2002 10140 km of 4 or more lanes highways. 

I will show you some pictures of Mexican Highways.

México DF-Cuernavaca. It is 40 years old. 










Cuernavaca-Acapulco.










Mexicali-Tijuana










Puebla-Orizaba




























Tijuana-Ensenada










Puebla-Oaxaca










Maybe it is not a 4 lane highway but the scenery is very beautiful..










Near Cd de Mexico










Puente Chiapas










Puente Tampico










México-Toluca in Santa Fe.










México-Morelia


----------



## -Corey-

is that all? We want to see more pics  
Nice highways!


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

More pictures!

Monterrey-Aeropuerto










Cuernavaca-Acapulco, Mezcala-Solidaridad Bridge



















Coatzacoalcos Bridge










Mexico-Teotihuacan. (You can see the Piramide del Sol)










Again, Cuernavaca-Acapulco




























Campeche-Merida










Another Highway










Cuernavaca-Acapulco


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Queretaro-San Luis Potosi










Guadalajara-Tepic










Mexico-Toluca










Near Monterrey










It is not a 4 lane highways, but I like the scenery. Volcanes de Colima










Also, it is a normal road. Baja California










Cardel-Xalapa










Tijuana-Mexicali, near La Rumorosa




























Atenquique Bridge, Jalisco










I will post other pictures soon.


----------



## Charles Dubai

wow beautiful roads!!!! nice thread


----------



## Alvaro0127

La mejor red junto con las de Venezuela y Brasil!


----------



## festiboi

I had no idea Mexico had such nice roads. They look better than many of the roads in the States! They look surprisingly clean and well-kept.

Puente Tampico reminds me of the Anzac Bridge in Sydney.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Yes, but unfortunately they are toll roads.

More pictures:

La Venta-Lecheria









The same highway, near Interlomas in Mexico City










Matamoros-Reynosa










Mexico-Puebla










Perote-Xalapa










Mexico-Tuxpan, Texcapa Bridge, the highway is still in construction.










Photos of the construction:



















Poza Rica-Tuxpan


----------



## Verso

WOW, awesome highways! And the scenery...


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Great. Some lanes look rather narrow, others seem excessively wide. But beautiful. All.


----------



## Cheetoh2002

Cool, It looks like the highways in Mexico are getting a lot better, I haven't been there in a long time, would be nice to go back!!!


----------



## DarkLite

WOW! :shocked: THOSE ROADS LOOK EXACTLY LIKE (UNITED STATES OF )AMERICAN ROADS! IM CONVINCED ONE DAY THAT MEXICO WILL BE AN EXACT REPLICA OF THE UNITED STATES! (minues the poeple, culture, etc, duh!)


----------



## Verso

joaquin said:


> (UNITED STATES OF )AMERICAN ROADS


You can say 'US roads' (like 'US dollar').


----------



## poponoso

*Great network, mostly considering the country's geography...*


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

A video of Monterrey-Saltillo Highway by Blueman_100


----------



## gronier

Alvaro0127 said:


> La mejor red junto con las de Venezuela y Brasil!


And Chile?? there are more than 3500 kilometres of private owned highways for a population of 16 million people (all of them built or rebuilt starting from 1997).


----------



## Skyprince

Definitely much better than most European and US roads ! 

Does anyone have pics of high-elevation Mexican roads--such as the roads climbing Mt. Popocatepetl ??


----------



## 1ajs

is going to be driving threw mexico in the next cuple days.....

any one been on durengo to maz? i have twice amazing veiw! espeacily during sun rize!!!


----------



## nothingman

I would love to take a drive through Mexico someday.

Great looking road network too...thanks for sharing. Amazing scenery!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How do you pay tolls in Mexico? You get a ticket at the onramp, and enter a tollbooth when you exit? Or are there just tollbooths on certain distances?


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Just tollbooths every certain distances.

Well, now I will show you other type of toll-roads in Mexico.

It is used to go to small cities or places with very small traffic. It has the highway standards, (all exits are at a different level, they have almost no curves, etc), but it is a 1.5 lane road (that means a big lane and a big shoulder.)

For example, the Morelia-Lazaro Cardenas road. It goes through the Sierra Madre del Sur and it has many bridges and a tunnel.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Belisario Dominguez bridge, in the Tuxtla Gutierrez-Chiapa de Corzo-San Cristobal de las Casas highway, in Chiapas.










Matamoros-Reynosa highway










Right now, the Mazatlan-Durango highways is being built. The first kilometers are now open to the traffic.










The highway includes the Baluarte Bridge. The construction of the bridge has already started, I think.


----------



## Lancer17

ROYU said:


> We should took the good things of the USA but not an exact replica because they have some bad things that are not convenient for Mexico.


Yes, but we are talking about USA, the most powerful country in the world.
Why don`t be like the USA?...


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Lancer17 said:


> Alex Von Konigsberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do whatever you want, but don't abandon metric system
> 
> 
> 
> why not???
Click to expand...

Remind me please what units were used in Mexico (possibly Spain too) before it switched to metric system


----------



## padawan72

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Remind me please what units were used in Mexico (possibly Spain too) before it switched to metric system


I guess no body still living remember that.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Metrical system is better.. everyone is used to it.. and it is easier to learn. Scientifics use metric system, almost all the world uses metric system..


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Photos of the new road Durango-Mazatlán. (From the mexican forum.)




























More photos soon!


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Coatzacoalcos bridge.



















Near Tijuana


----------



## kaer

^^ Coatzacoalcos bridge looks really nice :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb

Love these ones !!!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mujo impressivo.


----------



## Mahratta

Nice pics


----------



## Jalisquillo20

mas fotos paisas


----------



## Mexikaner

el fin de semana saldre a carretera, tomare muchas eso espero jajaja,


----------



## Jalisquillo20

eso es todo compa


----------



## Mexikaner

I went last weekend to Tenacatita, Jalisco, Mexico and i couldn't take too many photos cuz i was driving so, i hope you'll understand.


----------



## gugasounds

The best latin american roads by far !


----------



## lumpia

woah! very nice highways! plus great scenery! I didn't know you could see the Piramide del Sol from the highway! A great contrast between ancient and modern Mexico


----------



## ChrisZwolle

gugasounds said:


> The best latin american roads by far !


I do not agree on that.

I think Chile has much better roads.


----------



## gugasounds

yes i agree that chile has great roads but it only has few good highways compared to the extensive highways system of mexico.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, that's true. But Mexico has far more population centers as Chile. Why aren't there any connections from the Mexican Autopistas to the US Interstates? Maybe the only exception is the I-5 in San Diego/Tijuana.


----------



## Verso

^^ You forgot I-19 and I-35 (although as far as the latter is concerned I don't think there's already a full motorway connection between Mexico City and Nuevo Laredo).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ In Madrid they even have the "Bypass Sur". Isn't that Spanish or an English loanword?


----------



## Stifler

I guess it's an English loanword, but it's pretty used in Spain nowadays.

I would say we usually call 'circunvalacion' to a road that allows you the access to many parts of the city while 'by-pass' would be a small stretch which connects two parts of the city. I am not really aware of their proper names in English though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

To me:

Bypass; partial beltway around a city

Beltway; (near) complete ringroad, similar to Circunvalación


----------



## Jalisquillo20

Stifler said:


> Carretera de circunvalación.


como un "freeway" que tiene varios accesos a la ciudad???


----------



## runi

Jalisquillo20 said:


> como un "freeway" que tiene varios accesos a la ciudad???


Eso es, como un periférico en México


----------



## Jalisquillo20

runi said:


> Eso es, como un periférico en México


entonces si es eso??


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

kokanee2 said:


> Excellent pictures, thank you.
> 
> A couple of queries,
> 1. Driving from the US-border to say Mexico City: what would the total amount of toll cost come to?
> 
> 2. Is the Highway(s) completely paved from the US border to the southern end (Belize?)?
> 
> 3. Are there fuel stations on the toll roads, or does one have to turn off into the nearest town?
> 
> 4. I drive a diesel powered car made in Mexico (VW Jetta). I suppose the availability of diesel is pretty good? What's the quality like?
> 
> As an aside, when I was in Toronto in 2003, I once saw a VW Jetta with Mexican plates. I thought to myself, 'now there was a well-traveled individual'.



1. The toll depends from the city you enter to Mexico. For example, from Matamoros, Tamaulipas to Mexico City (on motorway) the total $ is of 70 dlls, and the lenght is aprox. 1200 km. You can take toll-free roads, but they are more dangerous (not because of security reasons, the roads are sometimes not well maintaned, and they are narrow). You can know if the road is tolled (the best option), by watching a "D" under the road number, or when you find the word "CUOTA" or "VIA CORTA" on the signs. 

2. Yes, paved roads exists from the north border to Guatemala and Belize. 

3. Sometimes there are gas stations on the toll roads, specially in roads with traffic, but sometimes you will need to deviate to a town for fuel. Diesel is available in a lot of gas stations, and I don't really know a lot about their quality..

Usually the expressways are near to towns, so fuel won't be a problem. 

You can check the km. distance, toll, etc.. here:

http://aplicaciones4.sct.gob.mx/sibuac_internet/ControllerUI?action=cmdEscogeRuta

I recommed you to buy an actualized road map in Mexico, since a lot of things will be easier to understand.

If you have more doubts, send me a PM..


To Jalisquillo20..

Bypass es un libramiento.. Beltway es un periférico.


----------



## Chavito

kokanee2 said:


> Excellent pictures, thank you.
> 
> A couple of queries,
> 1. Driving from the US-border to say Mexico City: what would the total amount of toll cost come to?
> 
> 2. Is the Highway(s) completely paved from the US border to the southern end (Belize?)?
> 
> 3. Are there fuel stations on the toll roads, or does one have to turn off into the nearest town?
> 
> 4. I drive a diesel powered car made in Mexico (VW Jetta). I suppose the availability of diesel is pretty good? What's the quality like?
> 
> As an aside, when I was in Toronto in 2003, I once saw a VW Jetta with Mexican plates. I thought to myself, 'now there was a well-traveled individual'.


1. Let me check
2. Yes
3. You can find fuel stations on the toll roads, no need to turn off into towns
4. Diesel is not as easy to find as in other countries.


----------



## elbart089

Paneco said:


> WOW! :shocked: THOSE ROADS LOOK EXACTLY LIKE (UNITED STATES OF )AMERICAN ROADS! IM CONVINCED ONE DAY THAT MEXICO WILL BE AN EXACT REPLICA OF THE UNITED STATES! (minues the poeple, culture, etc, duh!)


I wouldn't like it if we were an exact replica of the US, but after all we're North Americans, it just seems logical that Mexico gets influenced by the States.


----------



## Jalisquillo20

UrbanFanatic! said:


> 1. The toll depends from the city you enter to Mexico. For example, from Matamoros, Tamaulipas to Mexico City (on motorway) the total $ is of 70 dlls, and the lenght is aprox. 1200 km. You can take toll-free roads, but they are more dangerous (not because of security reasons, the roads are sometimes not well maintaned, and they are narrow). You can know if the road is tolled (the best option), by watching a "D" under the road number, or when you find the word "CUOTA" or "VIA CORTA" on the signs.
> 
> 2. Yes, paved roads exists from the north border to Guatemala and Belize.
> 
> 3. Sometimes there are gas stations on the toll roads, specially in roads with traffic, but sometimes you will need to deviate to a town for fuel. Diesel is available in a lot of gas stations, and I don't really know a lot about their quality..
> 
> Usually the expressways are near to towns, so fuel won't be a problem.
> 
> You can check the km. distance, toll, etc.. here:
> 
> http://aplicaciones4.sct.gob.mx/sibuac_internet/ControllerUI?action=cmdEscogeRuta
> 
> I recommed you to buy an actualized road map in Mexico, since a lot of things will be easier to understand.
> 
> If you have more doubts, send me a PM..
> 
> 
> To Jalisquillo20..
> 
> *Bypass es un libramiento.. Beltway es un periférico*.


cual es la diferencia??


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

El libramiento no rodea completamente la ciudad, y el periférico sí lo hace. Como ejemplo y si creo que los conozcas.. el libramiento de Querétaro, y el periférico del DF.

Other pictures..

Guadalajara-Tepic





















From blue_man!


----------



## Jalisquillo20

fotos de *blue_man100*



blue_man100 said:


> *Estas son mias de la autopista Saltillo - Monterrey*


----------



## Jalisquillo20

more pics...



blue_man100 said:


> No se si ya habian posteado estas fotos, pero aqui van...
> 
> 
> *Autopista Toluca - Ciudad de Mexico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Esta creo que es la de Cuernavaca, no estoy seguro:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

Wonderful thread!!!

Until I visit this section of the forum!!!

I'm gonna present some of my pics about Mexico's Southeast!!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was checking out Google Earth in Mexico, but it seems to me a lot of "autopista"-type of road in GE seems to be ordinary roads in reality. Mistake by GE? Seems to be a lot in northern Mexico.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

What did u see to make u thing that they are ordinary roads?? And in which part??
:wave:


----------



## Tom 958

UrbanFanatic! said:


> What did u see to make u thing that they are ordinary roads?? And in which part??
> :wave:


I've spent hours checking out Mexican roads on Google Earth, and I've seen the same thing. Often it appears that instead of building a proper motorway, they add a second roadway adjacent to an existing one and separate them with an impenetrable median. There appears to be direct right-turn access to intersecting roads and even abutting properties, but no opportunity to make direct left turns onto or of of the road. Motorists have to drive until they reach an interchange or an overpass, then turn around.

It's late here how, but tomorrow I'll post a Google Earth screenshot that, well, you'll see.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

UrbanFanatic! said:


> What did u see to make u thing that they are ordinary roads?? And in which part??
> :wave:


For instance Mexican Highway 2, running from Mexicali parallel to the US border. It is shown on Google Earth as an expressway/motorway, but's it's just a one lane highway. And Mexican Highway 45, running through Ciudad Juárez, is shown as a motorway, but has 2x2 lanes, but also grade intersections. 

But then again, the whole Indian national highway network is also shown as motorways, while that is certainly not true.


----------



## axxeloc79

this one near Puebla:


----------



## Protteus

Chriszwolle said:


> For instance Mexican Highway 2, running from Mexicali parallel to the US border. It is shown on Google Earth as an expressway/motorway, but's it's just a one lane highway. And Mexican Highway 45, running through Ciudad Juárez, is shown as a motorway, but has 2x2 lanes, but also grade intersections.
> 
> But then again, the whole Indian national highway network is also shown as motorways, while that is certainly not true.


In which seccion did you see that?, if it's the part of Tijuana/Mexicali
i think you are confusing the toll motorway with the normal road, there
are two ways to arrive to Mexicali, but if you talk about the 
"san luis rio colorado-altar" in the stade of Sonora there's no motorway, is
just a normal road. We'll have to take a look in a picture what are you talking
about.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*This is the highway Córdoba - Veracruz.*



*Between two towns: Cuitláhuac and Yanga...*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The highway to the Mexican Southeast..​*













*Watch out!!.....*


----------



## Nikkodemo

More pics about this highway...








Looking back...


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Puebla - Orizaba Highway
Location: Northern of Puebla City.​*






Leaving the city...


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Amozoc - Perote Highway.​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

That's all for today.

Coming up: more pics about mexican highways, specially near the state of Tabasco.

Greetings.


----------



## Latin l0cO

Good looking highways, too bad the tolls are ridiculously high. What Mexico needs to invest in is true inner city highways rather then a motorway turning into an avenue once entering city limits. The only Mexican City which truly has an excellent inner highway network is Queretaro and perhaps San Luis Potosi.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Latin l0cO said:


> The only Mexican City which truly has an excellent inner highway network is Queretaro and perhaps San Luis Potosi.


The Queretaro's geographic location is very estrategic.

The highway to Northern of Mexico and the highway to Western of Mexico (Specially to the region of Bajío) are passed through Queretaro City.


----------



## Tom 958

Tom 958 said:


> I've spent hours checking out Mexican roads on Google Earth, and I've seen the same thing. Often it appears that instead of building a proper motorway, they add a second roadway adjacent to an existing one and separate them with an impenetrable median. There appears to be direct right-turn access to intersecting roads and even abutting properties, but no opportunity to make direct left turns onto or of of the road. Motorists have to drive until they reach an interchange or an overpass, then turn around.
> 
> It's late here how, but tomorrow I'll post a Google Earth screenshot that, well, you'll see.


OK, here it is. IIRC this is on Hwy 57, prolly north of San Luis. This highway crossing bridge ended up in someone's back yard:


----------



## Latin l0cO

^^ Is that the freeroad? It probably runs paralell to the toll road which would be Highway 57D.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hello, Mexicans!

I have a short question. How do you guys call a motorway by it's number?

Like "A15" or more like "Mexican Highway 15", or "carretera de [insert city name] a [insert city name]?

Like in Europe, we say "A4" or "S4" or "D4", or "E4". Some countries only mention the name of the motorway "Hemus" for instance in Bulgaria. How's that in Mexico?


----------



## Tom 958

Latin l0cO said:


> ^^ Is that the freeroad? It probably runs paralell to the toll road which would be Highway 57D.


Yes, it is, though I somehow didn't notice 57D before, prolly because 57D ends in a trumpet with 57 as the priority route. And I was looking in Google Earth-- no route numbers.

I've still seen the same type of thing throughout Mexico, though this overpass is by far the most interesting. 

Here's the Google Maps link: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...100.862882&spn=0.00284,0.004828&t=h&z=17&om=0

Scrolling southward on 57D I found this: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...00.824687&spn=0.005685,0.009656&t=h&z=16&om=0 . It appears that traffic from the truck terminal is allowed to make left turns across the median!


----------



## Nikkodemo

Chriszwolle said:


> Hello, Mexicans!
> 
> I have a short question. How do you guys call a motorway by it's number?
> 
> Like "A15" or more like "Mexican Highway 15", or "carretera de [insert city name] a [insert city name]?
> 
> Like in Europe, we say "A4" or "S4" or "D4", or "E4". Some countries only mention the name of the motorway "Hemus" for instance in Bulgaria. How's that in Mexico?


Hi Chriszwolle.

Well, the mexican highways are numbered for example:

The Mexico - Queretaro highway is the number 57-D.

The letter D means you are in the highway.

The federal road has a simple number firstly *México* then the number. For example the road between Matamoros to Cancún is the number 180. This road is almost parallel to Gulf of Mexico

The road 200 is parallel to the Pacific Ocean, beggins in Tepic and finishes in Tapachula, nearly the border line with Guatemala.

The road 1 stars in Tijuana and finishes in Los Cabos, is the most important road in Baja Peninsula.

The road 2 is almost parallel to US - Mexico border line.

The principal highways of Mexico City are:

The Mexico - Queretaro highway (57D)
The Mexico - Puebla - Veracruz highway (150D)
The Mexico - Cuernavaca - Acapulco (95D)
The Mexico - Pachuca (85D)
And The Mexico - Toluca - Guadalajara highway (15D)


----------



## Nikkodemo

And I forgot something:

The Panamerican Road in Mexico is numbered 190.

Beggings in Chiapas and ends in Juarez City, Chihuahua.

Is one of the most important roads in all Mexico.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It doesn't seem a very logical road numbering system to me. Not really a grid nor a radiating one.


----------



## Billpa

This is the Mexico City map from my Rand McNally atlas from 2006....RM uses green for toll roads.


----------



## Jalisquillo20

more pics...



blue_man100 said:


> *Autopista QUERETARO - IRAPUATO a su paso por la ciudad de CELAYA, Gto.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIBRAMIENTO SUR de la Ciudad de CELAYA, Gto.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creditos:
> fotos de "kike_gu"


----------



## Nikkodemo

Thanks for sharing those pics Jalisquillo!!

It's time to continue with more pics about Mexican Highways...


----------



## MetroMEX

*A brief introduction to Mexican Highways*



Chriszwolle said:


> Hello, Mexicans!
> 
> I have a short question. How do you guys call a motorway by it's number?
> 
> Like "A15" or more like "Mexican Highway 15", or "carretera de [insert city name] a [insert city name]?
> 
> Like in Europe, we say "A4" or "S4" or "D4", or "E4". Some countries only mention the name of the motorway "Hemus" for instance in Bulgaria. How's that in Mexico?


Here's my contribution to answer your question, as well as enrichening Nikkodemo's explanation.

Most Mexican highways, at least the national highway system, have a number designation. For example, MEXICO15 refers to the Mexico City-Nogales Hwy, MEX190 refers to the Mexico City-Cd. Cuauhtémoc Hwy (Panamerican Hwy bound to Guatemala). There are also roads maintained by each mexican state, but many of them remain unnumbered or it is barely known even by local authorities. For example: MEX5 belongs to the State of Mexico and goes from Tlalnepantla to El Oro.

On the other side, there is a "free" network and a "toll" network. The "free" (libre) network comprises 7m wide, 2 lane roads, maintained by federal or state authorities; some of them even have dual carriageway or even expressway standards (such as the MEXICO57 Hwy in the state of Queretaro). 
The "toll" (_cuota_ in Mexican Spanish; other countries use the word _peaje_) network comprises all the controled access highways, either 4-lane _autopistas_, or 2-lane _supercarreteras_ (which are actually "super 2" controlled access roads). Such roads are identified by adding the suffix "D" to distinguish them from their free counterparts (by the way, the "D" stands for _directo_ as in direct road).

Formally speaking the country uses a grid system in which north-south roads are odd and east-west roads are odd. Lower numbers are west and north of the country; higher numbers are located south and east of the country. However, given the shape of Mexico, there are particular situations in which the road system resembles more of a radial numbering. For instance, highway 15 follows an east-west path between Mexico City and Tepic, then turns north. Highway 85 starts in Nuevo Laredo goes all the way to Mexico City, follows Insurgentes Ave., and turns into Highway 95 all the way to Acapulco. And Hwy 54 between Reynosa and Colima follows a north-south path, despite being assinged an even number.

In normal speech, highways are commonly refered by the control cities (examples: _Autopista México-Querétaro_, _la México-Pachuca_), although the highway number is stated in signals. In some cases, some highways have names, and have entered common speech (examples: the Mexico-Cuernavaca-Acapulco expressway (95D) is nicknamed _Autopista del Sol_; the Mexico City-Guadalajara expressway (15D) is called _Autopista de Occidente_, and many cities which are part of the Panamerican Hwy bear that name instead of using the official designations MEXICO85 and MEXICO190: _Carretera Panamericana_).

Probably later this week I can upload some examples of signs that can enrich this explanation. Saludos desde México.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Thanks for the extensive answer


----------



## gabrielbabb




----------



## Lagunero

New pics, highway in north of Mexico, in Chihuahua state.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Another picture of the new bypass of Mexico City.


----------



## gabrielbabb




----------



## Nikkodemo

Impresionante esa última foto!!!


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

More autopistas.

Tijuana-Mexicali










Tijuana-Ensenada



















Saltillo-Torreón










Matamoros-Reynosa










Tepic-Guadalajara










Queretaro's bypass.










In Cancun!


----------



## Duranguense

*En Durango*


----------



## Magok

¡¡¡Ooorale! se rayaron, que bonitas fotos *Duranguense, UrbanFanatic!, Nikkodemo, gabrielbabb, Protteus.*


Aquí un recorrido por la República Mexicana, ¡bajaaan!...

Tijuana-Ensenada:



Chihuahua,tramo de autopista camino a Cuauhtémoc



Panamericana, Coahuila


Nuevo León:



Matamoros-Reynosa, Tamaulipas



Durango:



Mazatlán-Durango:



Nayarit:


Guadalajara, via Morelia



Querétaro:




Toluca-Zitácuaro:








Guerrero:


Guerrero:



Aguascalientes:



Autopista Circuito Exterior Mexiquense: 


México-Cuernavaca



DF-Puebla



Puebla:


Puebla:


Puebla:



Carretera a Xalapa:



Amozoc-Perote (Corredor del Antiplano):



Veracruz-Poza Rica:



Veracruz-Villahermosa:



Chiapas, Circuito Transístmico



Puente Chiapas



¡¡Saludos a todos!!


----------



## gabrielbabb




----------



## Verso

Magok said:


> Carretera a Xalapa:


Reminds me of Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, could have been somewhere in Germany easily.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Did they decide to save some yellow paint in Xalapa?


----------



## runi

Verso said:


> Reminds me of Europe.


What really reminds me of Europe is this: :lol:










Nice pics btw, I had the chance to drive in Mexico and it was a wonderful experience! :cheers:


----------



## Magok

For more information about Carretera a Xalapa: http://xalapamx.com/2007/como-llegar-a-xalapa-2/




All Lourdes_Place honors for his great photo:

*On the road to Puebla*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lourdes_place/1068279380/

A big salute to all!!


----------



## Protteus

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Did they decide to save some yellow paint in Xalapa?


Well, in some cases, some states paint both lines white. I don't why,
even in the city.


----------



## Guest

runi said:


> What really reminds me of Europe is this: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics btw, I had the chance to drive in Mexico and it was a wonderful experience! :cheers:



Of course, this bulls you can find in Spain too (are very traditional. It is the logo of a very important spanish wine mark )


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

^^ There is a very similar bull on I-5 in Shasta region.


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

More pictures..


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

México - Cuernavaca



















México - Toluca










México - Querétaro










In Monterrey:


----------



## gabrielbabb




----------



## UrbanFanatic!

And now, some pictures of the Puebla - Orizaba motorway, taken by nikkodemo.

The pictures shown here are from the part known as "Cumbres de Maltrata".. (I can't find a proper translation to english). It is the main route from Mexico City to Veracruz (a very important port). 

It was very difficult to build the road, because of the complex of the terrain (we go from the 2,400 to 1200 mts, in less than 15 km). 

Some google earth views:





 

The red line was built first, that's why it is more curvy. It is used to go from Orizaba to Puebla. The blue line is the new part of the motorway, and it is used from Puebla to Orizaba.

I guess that's enough explanation.. some pics!


----------



## H123Laci

UrbanFanatic! said:


> It was very difficult to build the road, because of the complex of the terrain (we go from the 2,400 to 1200 mts, in less than 15 km).



thats 8% grade... :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like the A75 in Southern France, there's a huge descend there too in a short distance. Keep them coming!


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

More pictures:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

The highest mountain in Mexico.. Pico de Orizaba















Special thanks to nikkodemo,for taking this pictures!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, the views are absolutely stunning! These are the freeways I like the best


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

The scenery in Mexico is really impressive sometimes.. For example:









Posted by metromex in the Mexican forum

This road is located near Mexico City..

Keep posting!


----------



## UrbanFanatic!

Now some pictures from Chiapas!

Tuxtla Gutierrez - San Cristobal de las Casas














[URL=http://g.ima


----------



## thaproducer

great roads!


----------



## Nikkodemo

Awesome pics of San Cristobal - Tuxtla highway!!!

I'd like to be there!!!

And thanks Urban Fanatic for posting my pics


----------



## SutroTower

Here's some pics from my recent trips..

Hidalgo,Arco Norte


----------



## SutroTower

Mexico- Tulancingo









*Tulancingo - Poza Rica*


----------



## SutroTower

*Tulancingo - Poza Rica (continued)*


----------



## SutroTower

Poza Rica - Costa Esmeralda ( Casitas)


----------



## SutroTower

One of the hiden roads of Mexico..
La Ceiba, Puebla


----------



## SutroTower

Pachuca - Actopan









Actopan - Tula









Pachuca - Cd. Sahagún


----------



## Nikkodemo

Mexicali - Tijuana Highway.

La Rumorosa Zone. LOOK AT THE PICS!!!

Sir Brajam pics, credits to him.



sauronbcn said:


> Fotos de la Rumorosa nevada de diciembre 08 (C. Mexicali - Tijuana)
> fotos SirBrajam urban


----------



## geogregor

Any pictures of roads on Yucatan peninsula?


----------



## felipebarros2003

Amazing Thread !!!! The views are wonderful. What a variety of natural landscapes and great highways, too.


----------



## Magok

geogregor said:


> Any pictures of roads on Yucatan peninsula?






STAHL said:


> AUTOPISTA CANCUN TULUM


By STAHL 




sdtj said:


> En Quintana Roo..


By sdtj


----------



## christos-greece

In most of the pics, the terrain is beautiful :cheers:


----------



## rosn19

*my trip to Queretaro, summer 2008*

Hi there!, im from Laredo in northern Mexico, and this past summer i went to Queretaro, a beautiful Spanish colonial city in central Mexico, which is almost 1000kms from where i live, and the motorways i took were first M-85D, then M-40D, and then M-57D, which were all 4 lanes all the way, with bypasses at every urban centre, concrete most of the way with some asphalt sections, and safe to drive through day and night at speeds of up to 120km/hr. The M-57D continues from Queretaro all the way to the Federal District with three lanes on each side, this motorways corridor is one of the most important since it connects the capital with the northern part of the country, i hope you all enjoy my pics


----------



## padawan72

rosn19 said:


> Hi there!, im from Laredo in northern Mexico, and this past summer i went to Queretaro, a beautiful Spanish colonial city in central Mexico, which is almost 1000kms from where i live, and the motorways i took were first M-85D, then M-40D, and then M-57D, which were all 4 lanes all the way, with bypasses at every urban centre, concrete most of the way with some asphalt sections, and safe to drive through day and night at speeds of up to 120km/hr. The M-57D continues from Queretaro all the way to the Federal District with three lanes on each side, this motorways corridor is one of the most important since it connects the capital with the northern part of the country, i hope you all enjoy my pics


¡Que envidia de viaje!


----------



## rosn19

padawan72 said:


> ¡Que envidia de viaje!


:cheers: gracias padawan! pero la verdad prefiero viajar en autobus, viajar con mi familia 12 horas en una camioneta me vuelve loco!:nuts::lol:


----------



## pedro_auriazul

rosn19 no tienes mas fotos????


----------



## pedro_auriazul

More of 57 highway...the same highway that rosn19 uploeaded.










"libramiento" san luis potosi









landscape of central-north mexico. specific in san luis potosi


----------



## pedro_auriazul

more of this highway


----------



## rosn19

pedro_auriazul said:


> more of this highway


nice pictures:banana:, unfourtunatley i only took a few because i get nausea when i travel y car:nuts: i think that highway is the main concetor of central and northern mexico. I think our country has fine higway infrastructure, and very extensive too, how long do you think that corridor is?


----------



## pedro_auriazul

From mexico city to the international border, especifically of laredo you take around of 105 hourse.

i have noticed that the distance is aprox. 1200 kms soo if the average is of 110 because you stop several times...you could do that time.


----------



## pedro_auriazul

More of 57 highway.

note: these pictures arent mine.



















this is mine









These ones are of monterrey.laredo. I think that is the most expensive of all, but is the best...for my dad jaja









you may mind that this is a typical texan highway but isnt...is in mexico but closer to texas jaja


----------



## Nikkodemo

Thanks Pedro for those wonderful pics!!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

geogregor said:


> Any pictures of roads on Yucatan peninsula?


Yeah, more pics of roads in Yucatan Peninsula, credits to Magok for uploading in another subforum, and Panoramio:



Magok said:


> *Autopista en la Península de Yucatán*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De la foto anterior créditos a josephviajero de Panoramio y
> de las siguientes, créditos a hector14 también de Panoramio


----------



## Nikkodemo

Champotón - Campeche Highway.

Credits to Magok and hector14 of Panoramio:



Magok said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

Third and last section!!!

One more time credits to Magok and hector14 of Panoramio:



Magok said:


> ¡¡Felicitaciones a hector14!!


----------



## pedro_auriazul

I got really impressed with the "autopista de la peninsula de yucatan".

i love the highways who have "concreto hidraulico" xDDD

viva el spaniglish


----------



## dannyboy

*Carretera Durango Mazatlan*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/cowboyleyva/

Youtube video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHNNCCOuHZQ


----------



## pedro_auriazul

tuvieron que haber destruido tanto el medio ambiente para hacer ese puente?

why they distroyed all the land around the bridge...it affects a lot the ecosystem


----------



## sasa_taisa

pedro_auriazul said:


> tuvieron que haber destruido tanto el medio ambiente para hacer ese puente?
> 
> why they distroyed all the land around the bridge...it affects a lot the ecosystem


compared to other projects in countries similar to mexico, its not thaaat bad, trust me. I've seen some other bridges on Istanbul and turkey overall that are quite lookalike to this one. Besides think of the benefits they've been announcing on the tv ads...hopefully its gonna boost the economy of all the region


----------



## Alejoa8a

Mexico doesn't have a lot of mountains, this makes easy the construction of these highways... I'm jealous... :lol:


----------



## rosn19

Alejoa8a said:


> Mexico doesn't have a lot of mountains, this makes easy the construction of these highways... I'm jealous... :lol:


well there is a-lot, but probably not as rugged as in other countries


----------



## Verso

^^ Why not expressway? I know there're very high expressway standards in Poland, but expressway is a rather loose term. But scenery is great indeed.


----------



## piotr71

Verso said:


> ^^ Why not expressway? I know there're very high expressway standards in Poland, but expressway is a rather loose term. But scenery is great indeed.


I realize there is quite a gap in definition depending of country but mostly expressways should have limited access, no matter whether they have traffic lights and level junctions or not. I am pretty certain that bicycles, pedestrians and lay- by(s) on both sides of carriageway are not allowed anywhere on ex - ways. I spotted objects of that sort on the pics. However, in Mexico can be quite different policy applied to motorways and expressways.


----------



## mgk920

Speaking of Mexico, I see that several major Mexican cities, including Cancun, Guadalajara, Mexico City (including suburban Netzahualcóyotl and others), Monterrey and Puerto Vallarta, are now available on Google Streetview with what appears to be nearly complete coverage of their urbanized areas.

Truly fascinating to go poking around in.

Mike


----------



## just_a_guy

piotr71 said:


> Do it mate!
> Spectacular road, beautiful landscape, lot of sun and very unusual country.
> 
> I do not want to be rude but in one previously written post you said that road is signed as a motorway, did not you? I truly would not consider it as a motorway nor even expressway. Just would name it " stunning scenery dual carriageway ".


Mexico doesn't really have any real standards as to motorways, expressways, freeways, autobahns, autopistas, etc. Most people in Mexico seem to call an "autopista" any dual carriageway disregarding if it has grade separated crossings, controlled access, etc. There are some good ones that go from city to city that are all tolled but even those don't have very high standards either (really small exits and entrances if any, no left shoulder not to mention the fact that the concrete medians are not stuck to the ground and if any one hits the median on one side, the car on the other side gets hit too, poor signage, ect)

Highways in Mexico differ a lot from state to state and their conception of an "autopista" differs as well. I believe Mexico's biggest problem regarding highway building is a lack of proper standards. Each construction company kind of builds the highway at their own style and the government agrees.


----------



## mgk920

just_a_guy said:


> Mexico doesn't really have any real standards as to motorways, expressways, freeways, autobahns, autopistas, etc. Most people in Mexico seem to call an "autopista" any dual carriageway disregarding if it has grade separated crossings, controlled access, etc. There are some good ones that go from city to city that are all tolled but even those don't have very high standards either (really small exits and entrances if any, no left shoulder not to mention the fact that the concrete medians are not stuck to the ground and if any one hits the median on one side, the car on the other side gets hit too, poor signage, ect)
> 
> Highways in Mexico differ a lot from state to state and their conception of an "autopista" differs as well. I believe Mexico's biggest problem regarding highway building is a lack of proper standards. Each construction company kind of builds the highway at their own style and the government agrees.


It would be interesting, indeed, if Mexico could/would develop a nationwide highway network that mirrors the design standards of the USA's interstates, with the service density of the interstates.

Mike


----------



## mexico15

@ Nikkodemo:
do you have pics from another state?, theres a lot from Puebla


----------



## piotr71

just_a_guy said:


> Mexico doesn't really have any real standards as to motorways, expressways, freeways, autobahns, autopistas, etc. Most people in Mexico seem to call an "autopista" any dual carriageway disregarding if it has grade separated crossings, controlled access, etc. There are some good ones that go from city to city that are all tolled but even those don't have very high standards either (really small exits and entrances if any, no left shoulder not to mention the fact that the concrete medians are not stuck to the ground and if any one hits the median on one side, the car on the other side gets hit too, poor signage, ect)
> 
> Highways in Mexico differ a lot from state to state and their conception of an "autopista" differs as well. I believe Mexico's biggest problem regarding highway building is a lack of proper standards. Each construction company kind of builds the highway at their own style and the government agrees.


Fair enough! Thanks.

Can't wait to see more Mexico


----------



## Nikkodemo

manuelmonge said:


> @ Nikkodemo:
> do you have pics from another state?, theres a lot from Puebla


Yeah, I have more pics of Veracruz and several pics of Tlaxcala..

Unfortunately I haven't travelled too much...

But the next month I'm planning to travel to Mexico City, Querétaro and Celaya, I hope to take some pics about that highways.

Next page, more pics of Amozoc-Perote highway, it's very interesting.


----------



## mexico15

cool, there's a lot of picture of that area Puebla-Tlaxcala-Veracruz, i wish i can have more age, a car an a lot of money to travel all around Mexico hehehe


----------



## Nikkodemo

manuelmonge said:


> cool, there's a lot of picture of that area Puebla-Tlaxcala-Veracruz, i wish i can have more age, a car an a lot of money to travel all around Mexico hehehe


:lol: Me too!!

Next page I'll post some pics of Monterrey - Saltillo!!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sorry, I can't wait anymore to post that pics, I promise you will like them!!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Monterrey - Saltillo Highway​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Approaching to Saltillo.*


----------



## Latin l0cO

^^ Is that the new toll motorway or the old free road?


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Exit to San Luis Potosí.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Arriving to Saltillo's Industrial Park.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Approaching to Saltillo...*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Finally arriving to Saltillo.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*I love Saltillo's motorways.*


----------



## Latin l0cO

Great photos however I think you should note that neither of these highways are motorways. The Mexican equivalent of a motorway is an _autopista_ .These highways you just posted are dual carriage roads which in Mexico you refer to as a _carretera_. The Monterrey Saltillo carretera used to be an autopista a couple years ago, however it no longer is. There is however a new autopista that was just opened a couple months back, it would be great if you could share with us some of those picture.


----------



## Nikkodemo

^^ You're right, it's a carretera libre (free motorway or something like that), I'm sorry for the mistake, however the new highway between Monterrey and Saltillo is really awesome, on the next posts I'll post some pics and videos about that highway.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Ladies and Gentleman, the new highway between Saltillo and Monterrey:



HabLeUrG said:


> Les tengo el de la nueva autopista cuota de Saltillo-Monterrey, pronto tendré el de Monterrey-Saltillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV-1btXcP-M
> Este último video se ve un poco feo porque es en la tarde y lloviendo


----------



## Nikkodemo

*And now the new highway in pics (by jrCalvi) :*



jrCalvi said:


> DE IDA SALTILLO
> Entrando al macropuente de Morones Prieto, Autopista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La gran vista de La huasteca te da la despedida,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allá abajo, los semáforos y semáforos de la Avenida Ordáz-industriales del Poniente en Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anuncio de la entrada a la Autopista a la altura de el Periférico-García N.L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La entrada a la Autopista Monterrey-Saltillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muy barata, solamente 39 pesos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me sorprendió lo "recta" que es la mayor parte de la autopista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los cortes de los cerros tienen una malla metálica de protección
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La vista de las Montañas norestenses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allá abajo, los que van por la carretera "la libre"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los acotamientos, !no salgan sin revisar sus llantas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La ventaja de ir por autopista es el auxilio SOS vial en caso de algun percance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No se decepcionen. no esperen llegar hasta el centro de Saltillo en "autopista", hay un gran tramo en el que salen de la autopista y tienen que integrarse a la carretera libre, para entrar al Area urbana de Saltillo.
> 
> 
> DE REGRESO A MONTERREY
> 
> la cementera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqui se entra a la Autopista Saltillo-Monterrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El muro de contencion central esta a todo lo largo de la autopista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los muros de rocas para contener los deslaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la línea roja, salida de emergencia para vehiculos sin frenos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al llegar al AMM es cuando cobran el regreso, otros 39 pesitos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Huasteca dando la bienvenida
> casi llegando al puente bajen la velocidad a 60km/h como indican los señalamientos, aguas ! con esas bollas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y lo que habíamos comentado....
> La Torre Lovft en Santa Catarina dando la bienvenida al area Metropolitana de Monterrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La autopista Monterrey-Saltillo, una buena opción,
> 
> Saludos!!!:banana:


----------



## Latin l0cO

^^ Now thats an autopista. My only complaint though is that it connects to Av. Morenos Prieto instead of Constitucion.


----------



## mgk920

Are there any plans to join those autopistas into a cohesive 'system', much like the USA's interstates?

Mike


----------



## Nikkodemo

It's possible, because near of Saltillo city are making several autopistas.

Everything is possible.


----------



## Latin l0cO

mgk920 said:


> Are there any plans to join those autopistas into a cohesive 'system', much like the USA's interstates?
> 
> Mike


Somewhat. The problem in Mexico is that the interstate high system is impressive and massive. However the inner city motorways are very sub par. There are only a handful of Mexican cities with proper inner city motorways. 

That new motorway which he posted will take you from Monterrey all the way the Mexico City completely with grade separated intersections.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Coming soon more pics!!!!

:banana:


----------



## Verso

^^ Don't announce them, just post them.


----------



## antovador

Interesting, Mexican road signage have some similarities with European sistem. At the beginning I didn't understand why they put "km/h" on speed limit signage (we don't use it in the most part of Europe) until I remembered Nasa engineers lost a satellite on Mars because they confused 100 miles with 100 km. So the "km/h" could prevent US drivers on mexican roads, the speed limit is 100 km/h not 100 mph.


----------



## cardinals1

^^ I don't think that's of any help since American cars have gauges in miles and not both miles and kilometers so an average American doesn't know how fast to go if the sign says 80 km/h.


----------



## ir desi

Is the average American really that stupid that he can't convert from kilometers to miles...

Many American cars do have kilometer indicators. Check for a loop of kph marks inside of the mph loop on the speedometer.


----------



## antovador

I saw pics about US/Canada borders, there are some signages indicate "Thin*k m*etric". I am interesting if there are similar signages on Mexican borders. I think it's better and logical for US cars to have double indicators since his both neighbours countries are metrics.
Nikkodemo, I am waiting for pics too.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Autopista Amozoc - Perote
(Updated) and last pics.​*


----------



## mgk920

cardinals1 said:


> ^^ I don't think that's of any help since American cars have gauges in miles and not both miles and kilometers so an average American doesn't know how fast to go if the sign says 80 km/h.


All cars sold new in the USA since the mid-late 1970s have dual-scale speedometers. Also, digital-readout speedometers can be easily switched between the scales.

Mike


----------



## Nikkodemo

Sorry, I forgot to post the map of location of that autopista, here's the location:


----------



## Nikkodemo

Any comments? 

Because I'm thinking to post more pics..:dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nikkodemo said:


> Any comments?
> 
> Because I'm thinking to post more pics..:dunno:


We're all speechless 

Please post more! Finally not some googled pics of Mexican Autopistas :cheers:


----------



## kphoger

> That new motorway which he posted will take you from Monterrey all the way the Mexico City completely with grade separated intersections.


Only if you consider things like this as "grade separated intersections":
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.271787,-100.791364&spn=0.007383,0.013733&t=k&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.168261,-100.719534&spn=0.00739,0.013733&t=k&z=17

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.066961,-100.600111&spn=0.014791,0.027466&t=k&z=16

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=23.315971,-100.562732&spn=0.014996,0.027466&t=k&z=16


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

I have some pics, too, but I´ll wait until the next page:cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

NorthWesternGuy said:


> I have some pics, too, but I´ll wait until the next page:cheers:


No por favor, yo igual tengo muchas fotos, pero las postearé en...las próximas páginas....:lol: 

O mientras hay postear fotos de unas cuantas carreteras, veremos que hacer...:banana:


----------



## Nikkodemo

Some old pics of Autopista México - Puebla:


booxmiis said:


> *
> La entrada por la Calzada Zaragoza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La nueva autopista con el volcán al fondo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A la altura de Rio Frio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Carretera Federal 
Puebla - Santa Ana - Tlaxcala

a.k.a. VIA CORTA.​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*VIA CORTA​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*VIA CORTA TO TLAXCALA​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*VIA CORTA TO TLAXCALA​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*VIA CORTA TO TLAXCALA​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*VIA CORTA TO TLAXCALA​*


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Very good photos!


----------



## Tom 958

Pedestrian bridge! :banana:









I've really enjoyed this thread. Keep the pics and commentary coming, por favor! :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Some pics of my city!!​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Pics of my city (Villahermosa) :​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics!!!​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The same roadway but now in car!!​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*To Ciudad del Carmen:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics!!*


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

by rutlo


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

by montse cordova


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

by Lucy Nieto


----------



## Tom 958

^^ Where is that?


----------



## abdeka

Margarita_Frozen said:


> by Lucy Nieto


Wow. :drool:


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

Tom 958 said:


> ^^ Where is that?


 it's close to Monterrey MX. like two hours from Laredo Texas


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

by rutlo












by pepe benitez














by linkogecko














BY Leonelle














BY HOTU MATUA













pic by HOTU MATUA


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

pic by comefilm


----------



## Margarita_Frozen

pic by Paco Juarez


----------



## Jbte

Some pictures by me...




































































































As you see mexico is soo diverse, even you can see deserts, forests and jungles in same highway route...


----------



## Margarita_Frozen




----------



## Margarita_Frozen




----------



## Margarita_Frozen




----------



## Nikkodemo

Thank you so much Margarita Frozen!!!

:applause:

Coming soon more pics! I promise!


----------



## Mr Equis

Margarita_Frozen said:


>


i could bet that this is a Chihuahuan highway, is that correct??????


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

Mexico has very nice roads! Some of them are even better than the US.

Greets from Morocco & Lebanon


----------



## Nikkodemo

Mr Equis said:


> i could bet that this is a Chihuahuan highway, is that correct??????


I suppose is Chihuahua - Cuauhtemoc City highway isn't it?


----------



## Nikkodemo

*THE NEW HIGHWAY BETWEEN SALTILLO AND MONTERREY:*



blue_man100 said:


> rompiendo el desierto nortenio...
> 
> la nueva autopista de cuota entre las ciudades de Saltillo y Monterrey (ya existe otra autopista entre las mismas ciudades pero es sin cuota y con muchas pendientes y curvas)


----------



## Nikkodemo

*In Acapulco, by edson_flaco.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

PACHUCA, HIDALGO.



Pulque said:


>


----------



## xrtn2

Xpressway said:


> Yellow medians and sides look awful.
> 
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/MeganeMexique/DSC02984.jpg
> 
> They don't look that bad in pictures but when you see it personally it just looks horrible.


I agree.


----------



## Nikkodemo

yapcross said:


> *Autopista Torreon - Saltillo (México 40D)*


----------



## Nikkodemo

yapcross said:


> *Autopista Guadalajara - Tepic*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics about Baluarte Bridge:*



blue_man100 said:


> *Puente Baluarte*
> 
> 
> *Autopista Durango-Mazatlán, México
> "El puente atirantado más alto del mundo"*
> .
> 
> 
> Supervisión de obra del Puente Baluarte Bicentenario por Gobierno Federal, en Flickr
> 
> 
> CONCLUYE LA CONEXIÓN DEL PUENTE BALUARTE, por Malova Gobernador, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Supervisión de obra del Puente Baluarte Bicentenario por Gobierno Federal, en Flickr
> 
> 
> CONCLUYE LA CONEXIÓN DEL PUENTE BALUARTE, por Malova Gobernador, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Some information about Baluarte Bridge:*



blue_man100 said:


> ^^
> *Puente Baluarte*
> 
> *Autopista Durango-Mazatlán, México*
> 
> *"El puente atirantado más alto del mundo" (o eso dice la publicidad gubernamental :dunno *


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Albatros Bridge:*



macy said:


> ^^ Aprovechando el tema de los puentes:
> 
> *Puente Albatros (Bicentenario)*
> Lázaro Cárdenas, Michoacán, México.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*From Monterrey to San Luis Potosí:*_



Latin l0cO said:


> Fotos de mi viaje de MTY-SLP (disculpa por la calida, los tome de mi celular)


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*Highway 145D in Veracruz:*_



blue_man100 said:


> *Carretera Federal 145D*
> 
> *Tramo Cordoba-Minatitlan*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The new Campeche - Mérida Highway.*



roccocancun said:


> Autopista Campeche-Merida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solo puedo decir algo: Wooooow


----------



## yapcross

*Highway (México 15D) in the state of Jalisco

Guadalajara - Ocotlan*


----------



## yapcross




----------



## yapcross

*Highway (Mexico 45) in the state of Chihuahua

Chihuahua - Cd. Juarez*


----------



## yapcross

*Highway Mexico 140 in the state of Puebla
*


----------



## yapcross

*Highway (Mexico 49D) in Durango state*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A little tip, save images like these as a jpeg. They require unnecessary space and loading time as a png.


----------



## yapcross

ChrisZwolle said:


> A little tip, save images like these as a jpeg. They require unnecessary space and loading time as a png.


ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.ultimahora.com/notas/594...rvicio-cuatro-tramos-de-autopistas-en-el-pais

According to this news message, the Autopista Urbana Norte (second deck of the Periférico Anillo) around Mexico City opened to traffic today. They also note the Supervía Poniente opened as well (this includes two tunnels in western Mexico City).


----------



## Nikkodemo

DURANGO - MAZATLÁN HIGHWAY. :banana:



javierx16 said:


> Foto del Facebook: Durango450mx


----------



## Nikkodemo

MONTERREY:



jetmty1 said:


> DV Gonzalitos (todavia en E/C, jardineras etc)


----------



## Nikkodemo

NEXT PAGE, PLEASE.

HERE SOME VIDEOS AND MORE PICS. 

:banana:


----------



## Magok

The Baluarte Bridge


Ciudadano Kane said:


>





javierx16 said:


> Foto del Facebook: Durango450mx


----------



## Nikkodemo

A Wonderful compilation posted by blue man:



blue_man100 said:


> hola a todos!
> hice esta pequenia recopilacion de carreteras y autopistas del pais, si de repente me equivoque en algo me avisan porque lo hice a la carrera, pero a ver si les gusta:
> 
> 
> *por las carreteras de Mexico*
> 
> 
> *en el bosque*






blue_man100 said:


> *entre cerros*





blue_man100 said:


> *en la llanura*





blue_man100 said:


> *por el agua*





blue_man100 said:


> *en el campo*





blue_man100 said:


> *semi-cubierta*





blue_man100 said:


> *bajo techo*





blue_man100 said:


> *elevadas*


----------



## Nikkodemo

THE DESERT:



blue_man100 said:


> *el desierto*





blue_man100 said:


> *en el semi-desierto*


----------



## Nikkodemo

SOME HIGHWAYS MADE BY CONCRETE:



blue_man100 said:


> *de concreto*


----------



## Nikkodemo

SOME HIGHWAYS MADE BY ASPHALT:



blue_man100 said:


> *de asfalto*


----------



## Nikkodemo

FREE HIGHWAYS:




blue_man100 said:


> *sin peaje*


----------



## Nikkodemo

ON THE BEACH:



blue_man100 said:


> *por la playa*






blue_man100 said:


> *cerca de la playa*


----------



## Nikkodemo

BETWEEN THE SNOW:




blue_man100 said:


> *en la nieve*


----------



## Nikkodemo

BETWEEN THE JUNGLE:



blue_man100 said:


> *en la selva*


----------



## Nikkodemo

ON THE CLOUDS AND MOUNTAINS:



blue_man100 said:


> *por las nubes*






blue_man100 said:


> *por las montanias*


----------



## binhai

great pics, really appreciate it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Magok said:


> The Baluarte Bridge


When will the entire supercarretera from Durango to Mazatlán open? I believe the date used to be in March 2013.


----------



## Duranguense

Fall 2013...


----------



## axxeloc79

Perote-Xalapa highway
by moi :colgate:



























































































Location:

















:cheers:


----------



## Magok

ChrisZwolle said:


> When will the entire supercarretera from Durango to Mazatlán open? I believe the date used to be in March 2013.


Despite earlier claims that the Durango-Mazatlán highway would be completed before the end of this year, government officials have now confirmed that the highway will not be finished, and will not open, *until sometime in 2013.*
http://geo-mexico.com/?p=8052

May be for 2014....


----------



## Magok

Baja California, Tijuana









Tijuana-Ensenada









Saltillo-Monclova









Monterrey









Monterrey-Laredo









Durango-Mazatlán


















Tepic-Guadalajara









Guanajuato









Córdoba-Veracruz









Perote-Xalapa










Puente el Infiernillo 1


----------



## hacci

Me encanta la escénica, disfruto mucho pasar por ahí


----------



## Tom 958

Magok said:


> The Baluarte Bridge












I work in construction in the US, and I have many Mexican coworkers. It's really enjoyable for me to show them the wondrous bridge that their country has built. Sadly, I've not yet encountered any of my coworkers who knew that it existed before I showed them. hno:


----------



## yapcross

*Carretera Federal Mexico 3*


----------



## blue_man100

Nikkodemo said:


> A Wonderful compilation posted by blue man:


 
thanks for posting my pics in this thread kay:


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

Carretera Federal México 3 = *Terminator 3* movie pics!!  
En la serie fotográfica "por la montanias (sic)" la última con el viaducto en curva está
IN-CREI-BLE!!!!!!


----------



## hacci

I have an update from the Acapulco - Cuernavaca tollway, tomorrow I'll post the updates.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

yapcross said:


> *Carretera Federal Mexico 3*


I think this is Federal Highway 5, linking Mexicali and the small fishing town of San Felipe. I can tell by the arid, flat desert and some mountains in the landscape.

Federal Highway 3 passes through mountain ranges and areas with Mediterranean-like climate.


----------



## hacci

Not the best quality, but here are the pics:
Acapulco - Cuernavaca





federal highway 95D, starting in Acapulco and ending in Mexico City, here i only took pics from Acapulco to Cuernavaca.

start:
Acapulco, Guerrero




then the highway


----------



## hacci

continue:


----------



## hacci

more!




Arriving to Palo Blanco toll booth:







almost arriving to Chilpancingo


----------



## hacci

Arrived to Chilpancingo:










another tunnel


----------



## hacci

more...


----------



## hacci

and moore:







Mezcala bridge:









:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## hacci

paying again at Paso Morelos:


----------



## hacci

And again, you have to pay:













almost in Cuernavaca...


----------



## hacci

and finally, arrived.






:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Lagunero

Ya deberían hacerle un periférico a Chilpancingo, que pase lejos de la ciudad así se evitaría tanto bloqueo que hacen estos revoltosos y rijosos seudo maestros.


----------



## hacci

Lagunero said:


> Ya deberían hacerle un periférico a Chilpancingo, que pase lejos de la ciudad así se evitaría tanto bloqueo que hacen estos revoltosos y rijosos seudo maestros.


Concuerdo con eso, de milagro pase sin bloqueos! Un día después sí hubo :/


----------



## yapcross

NorthWesternGuy said:


> I think this is Federal Highway 5, linking Mexicali and the small fishing town of San Felipe. I can tell by the arid, flat desert and some mountains in the landscape.
> 
> Federal Highway 3 passes through mountain ranges and areas with Mediterranean-like climate.


no, its the 3 highway.


----------



## yapcross

*Highway (Mexico 90) Irapuato - La Piedad*


----------



## Nikkodemo

Very clean that pics!


----------



## yapcross

*Highway (Mexico 57) Matehuala - Saltillo*


----------



## yapcross




----------



## yapcross




----------



## hacci

Tom 958 said:


> Truly amazing! :cheers:
> 
> What is the meaning of the red striping?


Red lines are for cars without brakes, they take them to an emergency ramp.


----------



## Mariachi

Amazing!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Toluca Bypass:*



Martín Martínez said:


> Estas q saque de SV, de Toluca / Estado de Mexico!
> 
> LIBRAMIENTO DE TOLUCA


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Toluca-Ixtlahuaca Highway:*



Martín Martínez said:


> TOLUCA-IXTLAHUACA


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Somewhere in the state of Chiapas:*



cocono said:


> carreteras en Chiapas


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Cancún-Chetumal Carretera:*



cocono said:


> Carretera Federal 307 Cancún - Chetumal


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Carretera 57 close to enter San Luis Potosí city:*



cocono said:


> Carretera Federal 57 cerca de San Luis Potosí


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Somewhere in the state of Chihuahua:*



cocono said:


> Rumbo a Delicias, Chihuahua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carretera Federal 45 tramo Chihuahua-Cd. Juárez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La misma carretera federal 45 en el tramo a Delicias, Chihuahua


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Somewhere in the state of Sinaloa:*



cocono said:


> Carretera El Fuerte - Choix, Sinaloa


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Somewhere in the state of Colima:*



cocono said:


> Carretera a Tecoman, Colima


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Querétaro City Bypass:*



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## Gadiri

Small earthquakes begining december (1 to 4 on Richter scall) + important rains =


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Earthquakes on that scale generally do not cause such damage (the highest had a magnitude of 4.1). Especially because small earthquakes in this area are very common and that autopista was built 45 years ago. I think it's mainly the rains to blame.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Before:*










*And now:*



Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

_*Puebla - Orizaba highway:*_



















*Pics by Expresso Blog Bus.*


----------



## michal_krak

What is speed limit on The Querétaro City bypass (photos in Nikkodemo's post #751)? I don't know if perspective gives us such "false imagination" or is it really so large longitudinal slopes?

One photo from my trip to Mexico in 2011, Autopista México - Puebla (MEX 150):









Photo taken from this footbridge:


----------



## hacci

michal_krak said:


> What is speed limit on The Querétaro City bypass (photos in Nikkodemo's post #751)? I don't know if perspective gives us such "false imagination" or is it really so large longitudinal slopes?


The speed limit is 110 km/h, as I remember. And I think that's zoom effect, because you go up and down like that but they're not so long.


----------



## michal_krak

^^ Thanks for your answer, that was my first guess. The matter of fact is that so large slopes in reality would be some kind of danger solution.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Durango-Mazatlán highway:*



kApRiE! said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*International Avenue in Tijuana:*


an der Grenzmauer zwischen Mexiko und den USA por mmuench59, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Zacatal Bridge:*


----------



## hacci

Cool.


----------



## rafark

OMG OUTSTANDIG, amazing pics, nicodemus (tenía que decirlo, :lol, what an impr


----------



## hacci

^^ 



GmoRioJaneiro said:


> En el subforo de highways and autoband postea un forista mexicano de nick "*nicodemus*" o algo así (su avatar es muy raro ), y la verdad es que sus aportes son excelentes.
> Uds, como connacionales, le podrían pedir que aporte aquí tb...


:lol:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*In the City of Durango:*



kozai_dgo said:


> Durango
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13133467233/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The double decker highway of Periférico, Mexico City of course, credits to hacci:*



hacci said:


> Distintas vialidades del DF, tomadas por mi.
> 
> Periférico Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí por donde vivo


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Several double decker highways, credits to hacci:*



hacci said:


> Segundos Pisos del DF. (Los gratis, obvio) xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta que tome a la altura de San Antonio:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*In Tuxtla Gutiérrez, capital of Chiapas:*



atr said:


> Tuxtla Gutiérrez
> 
> Actual "Libramiento Sur" (prox. Modermizacion ya esta la licitacion)


----------



## Nikkodemo

*In the city of Colima:*



Betrayer said:


> *COLIMA!!!!!*


----------



## ManRegio

Nikkodemo. Just to clarify. Second floor is incorrect when you are referring to Highways. In this case, the correct word is "Double Decker Highway". 

Regards.


----------



## hacci

^^ Actually yes. Or "autopista urbana"="urban highway".

Thanks for all the other pics Nikko.


----------



## hacci

About to post some pics.


----------



## hacci

Toll double decker highway, above the Anillo Periferico, here in Mexico City.         para que vean el tráfico del otro lado:   
Sorry for the quality, took them driving at 90 km/h, like everyone.


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto

Muy buenas fotos Hacci, saludos


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Chihuahua-Hermosillo highway:*



GdlMty said:


> Roadway Chihuahua-Hermosillo.


----------



## pai nosso

*Vera Cruz State » Autopista Perote-Xalapa*

1-









2-









3-








Source: http://ascendi-group.com/pt/gestao-activos/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Does anyone know where carretera federal 18 is located?

Wikipedia has an article about it; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Federal_Highway_18

But the article does not name any place where this road may run. The talk page suggest some route in Baja California Sur, and the Wikipedia list of federal highways suggest it runs from Tepic to a dam, but that number isn't signed around Tepic as far as I could tell with Street View.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Autopista México - Tuxpan*

The final segment of the 281 kilometer long autopista México - Tuxpan was inaugurated on 17 September. The missing link is a 'supercarretera' (super two highway). The travel time from Mexico City to Tuxpan has been reduced from 6 hours to 2h45m with the completion of this large project.

http://www.presidencia.gob.mx/inauguracion-del-tramo-final-de-la-autopista-mexico-tuxpan/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Torreón bypass opened to traffic on 17 October 2014. It appears to be a super two / supercarretera with space for a second carriageway at some locations.

www.presidencia.gob.mx/multimedia/i...guna-km-10-de-la-carretera-torreon-san-pedro/


----------



## just_a_guy

Thought it would be a great idea to bring these shots over here. This is the Mazatlan - Durango toll highway. A mostly Super 2 highway connecting the west coast with the east through the country's most difficult natural barrier, the Sierra Madre Occidental mountain range. The highway is 230 km long, has 60 tunnels and 115 bridges. It is truly one of the most scenic highways to travel in the world.



sspixx said:


> *Durango-Mazatlán*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is this red area for?


----------



## just_a_guy

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is this red area for?


It's markings for a Runaway Truck ramp. There are signs that indicate that if your breaks aren't working properly, you must follow the red line until it directs you to the truck ramp. Something like this:










The sign reads "Vehicles without breaks follow the red line, 1 km"


----------



## hacci

Exactly, all the highways that descend must have that red line to an emergency ramp.


----------



## Kanadzie

weird how the red line is on the left... do they have to cross traffic (left turn) to reach the ramp?


----------



## MichiH

^^ I guess the (very small) right lane is for slow traffic only, like bicycle, pedestrians,...


----------



## verreme

The picture is facing uphill. Downhill, the red line follows the right lane.


----------



## just_a_guy

MichiH said:


> ^^ I guess the (very small) right lane is for slow traffic only, like bicycle, pedestrians,...


That would be the shoulder. In Mexico, wide shoulders on one lane highways are used to allow cars behind you to pass you. The highways are known locally to have a "lane and a half" (_Carril y medio_ in spanish), the half lane being the shoulder.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*I'm Back guys with more pics of Villahermosa city, taken from the web:*



franki_world said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Xalapa bypass:*



mergedbear said:


> *Libramiento de Xalapa​*
> Libramiento 1 por -Rafael Campillo Rodríguez-


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico-Tuxpan highway finally opened:*



blue_man100 said:


> ^^
> Este video esta mejor: :tongue2:
> 
> *Nuevo Corredor México-Tuxpan: *


:banana:


----------



## Sponsor

just_a_guy said:


> In Mexico, wide shoulders on one lane highways are used to allow cars behind you to pass you.


Is it enforced by law or just illegal behaviour of drivers?


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJosé*



AugustoJose said:


> Buen día a todos
> 
> 
> Aquí iniciando la autopista, aun con el letrero que indicaba los destinos antes de que inauguraran el nuevo tramo.
> 
> 
> Incluso el clima mejoró bastante ya estando en la autopista.





AugustoJose said:


> Primer caseta MIAHUAPAN, la más cara de todas $124.00


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJose*



AugustoJose said:


> Límite Estatal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segunda caseta del tramo, no recuerdo como se llama.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway (The new section finally opened) pics by AugustoJose*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJose.​*


AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, the new bridge section, unfortunately it doesn't have any great view of the landscape, pics by AugustoJose​*



AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, now entering into tunnels section, pics by AugustoJose​*



AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, (The Zoquital tunnel is maybe the largest tunnel of the highway, 1380 mts) pics by AugustoJose​*



AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJose.​*


AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJose.​*


AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJose.​*


AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Tuxpan highway, pics by AugustoJose.​*


AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Finally the last pics of the highway, total credits to AugustoJose.​*


AugustoJose said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*In the city of Puebla:*



JoseRP said:


> La Vía Atlixcaýotl
> 
> Via Atlixcáyotl y Adamant II por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torres de bienvenida por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Las 4 torres por JoseR RP, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Vía Atlixcáyotl por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico City:*



hacci said:


> *Por arriba...*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*In Cancun:*



roccocancun said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Durango-Mazatlán highway:*



sspixx said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Durango-Mazatlán highway:*



sspixx said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Durango-Mazatlán highway:*



sspixx said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico-Querétaro highway:*



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## Protteus

Sponsor said:


> Is it enforced by law or just illegal behaviour of drivers?


Obviously it's not enforced by law, it's a bad habit truck drivers have.
On one lane roadways they tend to drive in the middle of the line that divides the lane and the shoulder, arguing that it's safer for normal drives to pass them
instead of crossing to the opposite oncoming traffic so they can pass.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Some pics of road infrastructure in the state of Tabasco:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Ciudad De México
> 
> La Ciudad Desde El Aire by LANCER., on Flickr
> 
> Panorámica Ciudad de Puebla by LANCER., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa - Chetumal:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

The last pics for now:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Monterrey-Reynosa highway:*



cocono said:


> "Autopista" Monterrey - Reynosa en el Noreste del país!!
> 
> Por Armando Aguirre


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Oaxaca-Tehuantepec highway:*



cocono said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*San Marcos bridge, in Mexico-Tuxpan highway:*



cocono said:


>





cocono said:


> Y así se "ve" desde arriba!!


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Chihuahua City:*



cocono said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puebla-Xalapa highway:*



blue_man100 said:


> *Carretera Puebla - Xalapa - Veracruz *
> *en el Tramo Puebla - Xalapa*
> 
> 
> 
> INICIO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o87RZy
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7WPza
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o87R9L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La salida a Xalapa:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Xalapa-Veracruz highway:*



blue_man100 said:


> *Carretera Xalapa - Veracruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/o7Yeap
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nQMbwK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y HOLA VERACRUZ!!*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Durango-Mazatlan highway:*



kApRiE! said:


>


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Mexican roads are just so odd to me.. dominated by american market cars and trucks but run on roads that are much more similar in style to European roadways..










this shot looks right out of eastern europe to me, if it weren't for the american cars.


----------



## verreme

I don't think that is European in any way. Judging from the pictures, Mexican highways look... Mexican. They have their own guidelines in signage and road design (which looks a bit awkward btw, judging by the weird stuff lanes do, such as in the picture above). Signage is way more American than European, with all that diamond-shaped signs and yellow center lines.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it looks typical Latin-American. Not European but also not quite North American.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Latin / South America largely uses a hybrid European / American market vehicles however. I guess its just sort of unique. I'm just so used to seeing American market vehicles largely only being used on American or Canadian roads, which are essentially the same.


----------



## hacci

Here are some pics I took yestertday:

*MEXICO CITY - CUERNAVACA HIGHWAY*

*The highway actually ends in Acapulco, here are the places where you can go using this highway, the distances are from Mexico City:*


----------



## hacci

*MORE:*


----------



## Protteus

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it looks typical Latin-American. Not European but also not quite North American.


Unfortunatly many highways in Mexico in certain zones are non-high quality standard. Due in many cases to the lack of common sense of the projectists in charge. 

Not well design exits, not appropriate signage neither vertical nor horizontal. In some cases the lack of acceleration lanes. 

Definitely to much to improve yet. What makes me feel bad is the fact that there are so many things we can improve with necessarily not more funds.


----------



## Kanadzie

Innsertnamehere said:


> Latin / South America largely uses a hybrid European / American market vehicles however. I guess its just sort of unique. I'm just so used to seeing American market vehicles largely only being used on American or Canadian roads, which are essentially the same.


Some old Mexican cars though looked American until you realized they were off... like 4-speed / 350 4bbl Monte Carlo SS's or the various crazy AMC spinoffs (e.g. VAM Lerma). Oh and the ubiquitous Nissan Tsuru (Nissan Sentra from the 90's but still available new) Or the odd Chrysler K-cars with turbos...


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Córdoba-Veracruz highway:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Córdoba-Veracruz highway*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Córdoba-Veracruz highway:*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Córdoba-Veracruz highway*


----------



## blue_man100

*Highway 140D, bypassing the city of Xalapa, 
in the highlands close to Gulf of Mexico*


----------



## blue_man100

cont'd


----------



## blue_man100

*cont'd*
*highway 140D*


----------



## blue_man100

I'll post a map later on


----------



## Protteus

I've always complained about this, puting trees within the median strip 
without protection, this could be so harmful so somebody, specially bikers.



blue_man100 said:


> *a few highways in Central Mexico*


----------



## blue_man100

^^
bikers in the median?


btw, in 35 years there are been no accidentes caused by the trees in this highway


----------



## blue_man100

cont'd

*MEX 140-D*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puebla-Mexico Highway*


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## blue_man100

^^
so ugly road hno:


----------



## blue_man100

*highway 55D in Central Mexico*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puebla-Mexico Highway*


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics:*


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## blue_man100

*Highway 57D*
*Suburban Mexico City*

a couple of pics


----------



## blue_man100

*Northeast Mexico*
*highway 57D
Matehuala-Saltillo *


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics of the highway 150 D*


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*State of Veracruz*


Cancun Merida Villahermosa Mexico (104) by gilliantynan, on Flickr


Cancun Merida Villahermosa Mexico (105) by gilliantynan, on Flickr


Cancun Merida Villahermosa Mexico (98) by gilliantynan, on Flickr


Cancun Merida Villahermosa Mexico (106) by gilliantynan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*State of Campeche*


Cancun Merida Villahermosa Mexico (121) by gilliantynan, on Flickr


Cancun Merida Villahermosa Mexico (1) by gilliantynan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics of the Highway 150-D*


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Colima segment of Federal Highway 54D has been widened to six lanes. It was inaugurated today.


----------



## hacci

*Now I´ll show you the route 95D, that connects Mexico City to the city of Acapulco in the state of Guerrero and crosses the cities of Cuernavaca and Chilpancingo, capital cities of the states of Morelos and Guerrero. The photos are from different trips I´ve made recently.*

*Highway 95D, crosses the FEDERAL district and the states of Morelos and Guerrero, at the south of Mexico*



*MEXICO CITY - CUERNAVACA*


----------



## hacci

*IN CUERNAVACA*



*CUERNAVACA - CHILPANCINGO - ACAPULCO*


----------



## hacci

*MORE, REACHING CHILPANCINGO:*





*CHILPANCINGO - ACAPULCO, THIS TUNNEL AND ONE MORE WERE COMPLETELY DESTROYED ON SEPTEMBER 2013AFTER A HURRICANE, THEY OPERATED AGAIN IN THE LAST DAYS OF THAT YEAR:*









*REACHING ACAPULCO:*



*ENDS HERE IN ACAPULCO:*


----------



## Tom 958

To me, that "Bienvenidos a Campeche" sign looks like a vastly oversized rendition of a standard roadside sign. If I was stoned when I saw it, I would laugh that special stoned laugh.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Highway 150-D*


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Autopista Puebla-México by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Manzanillo:


----------



## Protteus

Colima - Manzanillo Highway


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México - Puebla Highway today, it's reopened a couple of hours ago.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México - Puebla Highway today, it's reopened a couple of hours ago.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Libramiento de Tlaxcala*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *26 March 2015*
> 
> The final segment of the 'Libramiento de Tlaxcala' (Tlaxcala Bypass) opened to traffic in Mexico. The bypass is a four-lane autopista around the southern side of Tlaxcala, the capital of the small state of Tlaxcala. The newly opened segment is 4.5 km long.
> 
> http://www.lapolilla.com.mx/2015/03...y-libramiento-tlaxcala-con-6-anos-de-retraso/


Photos by SCT:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Pachuca*

Carretera federal 85 in Pachuca (Hidalgo state).


----------



## Nikkodemo

samurairegio said:


> *Monterrey - Saltillo*
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150401 123249 09125 RX100M3-Ed by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150401 124758 05221 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150401 124815 05223 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150401 125110 05242 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150330 145333 04860 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150330 145746 04866 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150330 150015 04870 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Carretera Saltillo a Monterrey - Nuevo León México 150401 125433 05265 HX50V by Lucy Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Chihuahua*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *15 April 2015*
> 
> The eastern bypass of Chihuahua (Libramiento Oriente de Chihuahua) opened to traffic in northern Mexico. It is a 42.3 kilometer long super two (supercarretera) that bypasses the city of Chihuahua, reducing travel time to only 25 minutes. The new express road is fully grade-separated and has only two intermediate interchanges.
> 
> http://www.sct.gob.mx/despliega-not...-sistema-carretero-en-la-zona-norte-del-pais/


----------



## jamc92

Manzanillo-Guadalajara inetrstate is being expanded to 6 lanes. It's around 300 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Libramiento de Mazatlán*

The Libramiento de Mazatlán, which opened to traffic on 20 December 2014.


----------



## Protteus

^^^^

Mmm, I think the Mazatlan bypass (libramiento) was opened to traffic like
one week ago, according to me, it was the president that opened it in a
ceremony, or maybe it was just to make it official, and it was opened to
traffic in december. Somebody that live nearby that clarify this. 
In the last pic there's no vertical signage, and there are some barriers 
just before the loop of the entrance to the highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There was a press release from SCT from 19 December 2014 that states it went into operation: http://www.sct.gob.mx/despliega-noticias/article/entra-en-operacion-el-libramiento-de-mazatlan/


----------



## Protteus

Yep, I know that, but as you can see in the next link there's an 
official inauguration ceremony, I don't know if last December they
just opened a stretch and not the whole highway.

The point is now open and in function, I'm going to try to look for
pics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=houVhFK-wM0


----------



## Duranguense

I drove it on December 22, 2014


----------



## Duranguense

It wal already open, they were still working but it was open, the toll booth were nit finished, but they had an improvised booth to charge tolls.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Right, I think that's what it was. Interesting solution, I haven't seen that elsewhere.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The third western ring road of Aguascalientes opened to traffic yesterday.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense and Naucalpan-Ecatepec highway, here´s the location:*










*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*

Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by 
Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Circuito Exterior Mexiquense*


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Circuito Exterior Mexiquense by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Naucalpan-Ecatepec highway:*












Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Naucalpan-Ecatepec Highway*


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Naucalpan-Ecatepec Highway*


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Naucalpan-Ecatepec (End)*


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Naucalpan Ecatepec 2015 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new road to the Playas de Tijuana in Baja California Norte was inaugurated:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*México-Querétaro Highway and Viaducto Bicentenario *


Tlalnepantla 2015 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Tlalnepantla 2015 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Tlalnepantla 2015 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Kanadzie

Nice pictures


>


Wait... the road is 200 years old? :lol:


----------



## hacci

Kanadzie said:


> Nice pictures
> 
> Wait... the road is 200 years old? :lol:


Nope, that state which is called Estado de México or State of Mexico (how creative is that) is full of bicentenary stuff because most of those works and signs were made & placed on 2010, and on that year we celebrated 200 years of independence.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Thanks for the explanation hacci, let's continue.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Now, pics of Toluca-Atlacomulco highway (Blue)*


Ixtlahuaca by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Toluca-Atlacomulco *


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Toluca-Atlacomulco *


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Toluca Atlacomulco by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Vía Corta highway is maybe one of the most scenic roads in Mexico, please enjoy.*

Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Vía Corta highway.*


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Entering to the state of Michoacan.*


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Last pics of Via Corta for today, I'll post a few pics tomorrow.*


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics:*


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Close to the town of Maravatío:*


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Atlacomulco Maravatío by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Priceless:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*What a view, the lake of Cuitzeo:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Approaching to the city of Morelia:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*My apologize for the reflected shotes, the sun is the main guilty:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Wow:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Scenic route:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Entering to the state of Jalisco:*


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Maravatio Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Now, pics of Guadalajara-Zapoltanejo highway*


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Guadalajara-Zapotlanejo*


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Guadalajara-Zapotlanejo*


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


Guadalajara Zapotlanejo by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Guadalajara South Bypass:*


ENFEF 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENFEF 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENFEF 2016 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's the 'Macrolibramiento'?


----------



## Nikkodemo

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's the 'Macrolibramiento'?


That's right


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Durango - Mazatlán highway*



manuelmonge said:


>


----------



## jamc92

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's the 'Macrolibramiento'?


That is right. The 'macrolibramiento' or south bypass will be around 180km long, 2 lanes + shoulder per side, and all is in concrete. 

It will be a very important solution to lower the cargo traffic that only needs to pass through Guadalajara. In fact when its finished, the city government will make mandatory its usage to all the heavy vehicles that don´t have a commercial interest inside the city. 

It will also be very important for private vehicles that are traveling from the Pacific to central Mexico because right now, they can waste hours just to cross Guadalajara.


----------



## jcm_gdl

This will be 111 km long, not 180 km.


----------



## GdlMty

Highway in Veracruz State.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The second level of the autopista through Puebla will open to traffic on 1 September. It's basically a 13.3 kilometer long viaduct on top of the existing autopista.

http://www.unionpuebla.mx/articulo/...gundo-piso-se-inaugurara-el-1ro-de-septiembre


----------



## Xicano

*Coatzacoalcos Mexico Tunnel-the first immersed tube underwater tunnel in Latin America.*

DATA 

Dam: 
Excavation 1,428,111m3
Bentonite-cement walls 32,064m2
Polyethylene sheet against slope protection 73,009m2
geotextile membrane 120,934m2

Permanent structure: 
Dredging 1,220,000m3
Slurry walls of 1 m. thickness 26,458m2
corrugated steel bars 22,346,000kg
Steel wire for PRESTRESSED CONCRETE 572,742kg
Precast concrete 56,669m3
Concrete in Structures Ramps 30,675m3
Fire resistant panels 27,816m2
Filling Material 220,000m3


----------



## Yilku1

Xicano said:


> Coatzacoalcos Mexico Tunnel-the first immersed tube underwater tunnel in Latin America


The tunnel between Santa Fe and Parana in Argentina is an immersed tube tunnel and opened in 1969


----------



## Xicano

Yilku1 said:


> The tunnel between Santa Fe and Parana in Argentina is an immersed tube tunnel and opened in 1969



The Coatzacoalcos tunnel represents a technological innovation in the construction sector, as it involves a technique known as the Immersed-Tunnel Method, in which reinforced concrete tunnel sections were pre-fabricated at a dry-dock next to the river, before being specially prepared, to give them buoyancy, towed and installed on the river bed without the need to use special underground tunnelling machinery.

http://www.fccco.com/en/web/constru...ubmarina-del-tunel-de-coatzacoalcos-en-mexico

the first immersed tube underwater tunnel in Latin America. 

http://www.worldhighways.com/catego...es/mexico-underwater-tunnel-in-latin-america/


I dont think Argentina had the same technology in he 60s


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The Río Paraná tunnel is in fact a immersed tube tunnel.

Background and photos: http://www.paraconocernos.com.ar/?p=578

It was built by German Hochtief using Dutch floating islands to position the tubes under water. This technique was used already in 1910 for the Michigan Central Railroad Tunnel.


----------



## Xicano

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ The Río Paraná tunnel is in fact a immersed tube tunnel.
> 
> Background and photos: http://www.paraconocernos.com.ar/?p=578
> 
> It was built by German Hochtief using Dutch floating islands to position the tubes under water. This technique was used already in 1910 for the Michigan Central Railroad Tunnel.


I wish you would read the article I put up In making this tunnel they didnt use any underfround drilling equipment much different than argentina in 60. Read the reason why and you will understand the difference. Do not just look at pictures.

The Coatzacoalcos tunnel represents a technological innovation in the field of construction, since the immersed-tunnel method technique allows prefabrication in a dry dock of reinforced concrete tunnel sections. These can later be prepared for flotation and be towed and placed at the bottom of a seabed without having to use special underground drilling equipment.

Argentina in the 60s were using fisherman to help build the tunnels

The project was completed by three companies (one of them German, another one Italian and an Argentinian enterprise) and it cost almost 60 million dollars. The works lasted seven years and engaged up to 2,000 workers including operators, engineers and specialized staff (due to the depth and bad conditions of the river, the help of 15 SCUBA divers as well as fishermen and locals who knew the area very well was used everyday). 

This looks nothing like what was done in the Mexico project


----------



## Xicano

61 tunnels Amazing!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdEBw1PbYx0


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The tunnel in Argentina was also built in a dry dock and then floated out to position and then submerged. 

But in fact there is an even older immersed tunnel in Latin America, the Túnel de La Habana in Havana, Cuba was built 1957-1958 using this method.

The Coatzacoalcos tunnel is visible on this 2012 imagery in Google Earth:


----------



## Xicano

^^^^ What is so hard to understand??

The Coatzacoalcos tunnel is the first immersed concrete tunnel constructed in all of Latin America and reaches a depth of more than 30 meters below the water surface.
https://en.volkerwessels.com/en/projects/detail/coatzacoalcos-tunnel-mexico

This not the same as arg and cuba lol


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm sorry, but it simply isn't true. Both the tunnel under the Paraná in Argentina and the tunnel in Havana are immersed tunnels. 

Here you can see the tunnel elements under construction in the drydock in Havana in 1957:


----------



## Xicano

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm sorry, but it simply isn't true. Both the tunnel under the Paraná in Argentina and the tunnel in Havana are immersed tunnels.
> 
> Here you can see the tunnel elements under construction in the drydock in Havana in 1957:


Being built on a dry dock has nothing to do with this as you can see they are not fully made of concrete and they still needed tunneling the one in Mexico was laid on a bed they did not use any tunneling equipment Thats why they are the 1st FULLY SUBMERGED and then just connected


as you can see in this video they were tunneling in arg instead of just laying it down on the bed as in Mexico. Like I said to the previous person read the articles I posted.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ShDqCxowT4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ShDqCxowT4


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I give up, I can't argue against this unashamed ignorance. The videos you posted from Argentina clearly show immersed tubes.


----------



## Xicano

ChrisZwolle said:


> I give up, I can't argue against this unashamed ignorance. The videos you posted from Argentina clearly show immersed tubes.


Please do since you are unwilling to read the articles I posted and understand, Nothing else can be said or done. Not my problem have a Nice Day!!

:cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Highway 15 (Zapotlanejo - La Barca, Jalisco)*


ENC GDL 2017 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENC GDL 2017 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENC GDL 2017 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENC GDL 2017 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENC GDL 2017 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Highway89

Thanks for the pictures! Some areas of the landscape surrounding the Arco Norte remind me so much of SW Spain. I even spotted a Seat León (?)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks similar to A-66 in Extremadura. 

But this portion of Mexico is at a considerably higher elevation, around 1500 - 1600 m. Arco Norte is even higher, at circa 2400 meters elevation.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Highway89 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Some areas of the landscape surrounding the Arco Norte remind me so much of SW Spain. I even spotted a Seat León (?)



ENC GDL 2017 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr

Oh yeah!

:cheers:


----------



## Highway89

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks similar to A-66 in Extremadura. .
> 
> But this portion of Mexico is at a considerably higher elevation, around 1500 - 1600 m. Arco Norte is even higher, at circa 2400 meters elevation.


Yeah, I was thinking of the dehesa landscape. 

2,400 m asl is quite a high altitude for European standards, as regards motorways. About 1,000 m higher than the highest motorway in Spain. But this part of Mexico is also some 18º (latitude) more to the south, which probably 'makes up' for the higher altitude - milder winters, etc.


----------



## Xvr

Take a look at this forest in Spain:

https://www.google.es/maps/@36.5975...4!1swCeLXqiE8P_LndYnwQ_trQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

And this one in Mexico, close to Mexico City (relatively speaking)

https://www.google.com.mx/maps/@21....l2_hTDKd3e_E3Pug!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=es-419

Both forests have esclerophilus oak trees with similar mean temperatures and similar dry seasons, the difference remain on the wet season, in Spain the rainy season is in winter and in Mexico in summer (though not the warmest season, which is in spring)


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puerto Vallarta bypass:*


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Carretera México 200:*


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mex 57-D:*


MEX-PVR by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Macrolibramiento de Guadalajara (80-D) :*


PVR-MEX by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


PVR-MEX by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


PVR-MEX by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


PVR-MEX by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puebla-Xalapa Highway (140-D) *


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Macrolibramiento de Guadalajara, video in spanish*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puebla-Xalapa Highway(140-D)*


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Puebla-Xalapa Highway(140-D)*


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


Xalapa Enero 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ is traffic supposed to drive inside the lane or across the line?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This?



ChrisZwolle said:


> What is this red area for?





just_a_guy said:


> It's markings for a Runaway Truck ramp. There are signs that indicate that if your breaks aren't working properly, you must follow the red line until it directs you to the truck ramp. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign reads "Vehicles without breaks follow the red line, 1 km"


----------



## Highway89

It looks like people drive on the hard shoulder in order to make an extra lane for faster vehicles to overtake. Wasn't it also usual in Poland until recently?

Probably such 'fast roads' in Mexico are designed to allow that. In Spain, the shoulders are usually weaker than the lanes (fewer or not as thick layers), so the shoulders would wear out quickly.


----------



## Xvr

Yes, slow vehicles drive over the shoulders to allow faster cars overtake.. I've been in a lot of cases where there were 4 cars at the same time on those roads... It just gives some sort of danger 'cause the space between us is minimum, but it's possible and not hard to have 4 cars at a time.


----------



## g.spinoza

Highway89 said:


> It looks like people drive on the hard shoulder in order to make an extra lane for faster vehicles to overtake. Wasn't it also usual in Poland until recently?
> 
> Probably such 'fast roads' in Mexico are designed to allow that. In Spain, the shoulders are usually weaker than the lanes (fewer or not as thick layers), so the shoulders would wear out quickly.


If they were designed to allow that, I bet the road lines should indicate it.
This is just bad driving - and I've seen plenty in Italy too...


----------



## just_a_guy

^^ It's not designed for four cars at a time though it can happen in close situations. It is however designed for three cars, two one side, on on the other and it is encouraged by road signage to drive on the shoulder to allow someone to over take you. In my case, I tend to drive as close to the shoulder as possible as you are also expected to move to the shoulder when oncoming traffic is/will overtake.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Abbendymion said:


> Yo uso otro servicio.
> 
> *Macrolilbramiento de Guadalajara (Tramo La Laja - Santa Rosa)*
> 
> Todas son del sentido opuesto al video posteado anteriormente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de Diciembre 2017.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Abbendymion said:


> *Macrolilbramiento de Guadalajara (Tramo Santa Rosa - Buenavista)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laguna Cajititlán
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es mi favorita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto no es un efecto de perspectiva, el puente tiene en realidad esa inclinación
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de Diciembre 2017.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This looks dangerous!:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Villahermosa Bypass:*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Livestream of an autopista opening in Nayarit. The first 68 kilometer segment of autopista from Jala to Compostela opens to traffic today.


----------



## Nikkodemo

*The Acapulco Western Bypass*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Colima-Manzanillo Highway*



Betrayer said:


> AUTOPISTA COLIMA - MANZANILLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Leon Bypass*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León Highway (43-D) *


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León Highway (43.-D) *


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León Highway(43-D)*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León Highway(43-D)*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León (43-D)*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León (43-D)*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Salamanca-León*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Celaya-Querétaro (45-D) *


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Celaya-Querétaro (45-D) *


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Celaya-Querétaro (45-D)*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Macrolibramiento de Querétaro (57-D)*


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


ENU/JP León 2018 by Nikkodemo, en Flickr


----------

